# Lightweight Rigid Fork ?



## Steve-W (11 Aug 2012)

Hi....I am building a Cannondale M1000 singlespeed, I am looking for a lightweight fork option, I am going for a rigid fork, I know all about Pace RC31's, but does anyone have any other ideas, idealy I would like something with a realistic price tag, so used is fine, RC31's seem to go for silly money. Need 1" 1/8th !
I thought I'd get some ideas here before putting up a 'wanted' post.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## lb81 (11 Aug 2012)

The Exotic ones on Ebay look good for the money - £135 for the Carbon with a choice of disk/v mounts and 3 A-C heights. Very similar in design to the RC31's and look good. You have a choice of Carbon or Alu. Personally I have onone steel jobs on my alu frame as they were on offer and only cost me £25 but then I do have gears still... for now!


----------



## Steve-W (11 Aug 2012)

Cheers for that...yep I have considered the Exotics...or OnOne or White Bro's, I'm trying to keep it really light so I suppose carbon is the way to go, I reckon I'll just have to keep watching ebay for some used ones to keep the budget tight.


----------



## lb81 (11 Aug 2012)

There were a set on there a few weeks back that went for about £50 IIRC. The only problem I would have with buying Carbon 2nd hand is you have no way of knowing if they have suffered any crash damage... The Alu ones are £75.... and to be honest I have ridden both Alu & Carbon rigid's off road and there is no discernible difference in ride quality and they weigh pretty much the same, its all about the tyres and pressures with a rigid fork!


----------



## Steve-W (13 Aug 2012)

Another thought...what about the Kona Project 2's...anyone use/like them?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lb81 (15 Aug 2012)

Sorry me again then!

P2,s are really nice rigid forks. I have owned several Kona frames with P2's over the years and they are a big reason i still ride rigid now even off road.

Used older ones had a fairly low A - C height of something like 385mm IIRC so may be too short for your frame? Later ones were longer around 440mm for suspension corrected frames but i think were disk specific again IIRC but may be wrong!!


----------



## geary (15 Aug 2012)

Hello

Excuse me for asking but how do you add photos?


----------



## Steve-W (17 Aug 2012)

Hi Thanks for the info...I'll make sure I measure if I find something !
This build is taking forever LOL ...the bike had suspension forks on when I got it, but I think rigids will be ample for my intended routes on this one...I have thought about making the front end disc braked, but then would also need a new wheel too, no disc brackets on the rear so that would mean two different brake levers as well, and I think that might look odd ???

Hello Geary....I think you add photos via your reply box...in the toolbar is an icon of a tree...thats is where you add an image via a URL...or...at the bottom of the message box it has an "upload file" button, you can add a photo direct from your files that way.. Hope that helps.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## lb81 (17 Aug 2012)

Steve-W said:


> I have thought about making the front end disc braked, but then would also need a new wheel too, no disc brackets on the rear so that would mean two different brake levers as well, and I think that might look odd ???



May look a bit odd but works well! And your the one that is going to ride it!!


----------



## Steve-W (17 Aug 2012)

> May look a bit odd but works well! And your the one that is going to ride it!!


 
Yep...True enough LOL !!!


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (17 Aug 2012)

Steve-W said:


> Hi Thanks for the info...I'll make sure I measure if I find something !


 
Didn't the M1000 have P Bone forks with 60mm travel? If so I think for those forks in those days after accounting for sag A2C is not going to be much more than 400mm, which means suspension corrected forks today are probably too long.

While Kona P2 are good they are steel so are not light. I think they weigh 900g and up depending on vintage and steerer length.

I haven't got any but I have looked into MOSSO before and you might want to consider them. They are cheap as chips new on ebay and are under 700g. When I looked I found nothing bad said about them except they are stiff. Well all rigid forks are stiff, suspension should be taken care of by careful tyre selection anyway.


----------



## Steve-W (18 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the info, I think the M1000 was fitted with rigid Peperonni forks. When I bought the bike it had been fitted with Roxshock Judy's , it rode well enough and was quite stable,it did give it a slightly higher front end ...I'll dig out a photo of it at that time and post it here.

It's only going to be used for urban rides, so will only encounter the odd curb or grass short cut. The longer trail caused by suspension forks or even slightly longer rigid's IIRC will give more stable riding at speed but slightly slower handling on tighter routes.

I have seen the Mosso forks on ebay, the price does seem very good, and even when postage is added they still come out at around £60...as long as no duty is incurred when they arrive in this country, if so, that could well push them into the region of a pair of used RC31's etc.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (18 Aug 2012)

Steve-W said:


> I have seen the Mosso forks on ebay, the price does seem very good, and even *when postage is added they still come out at around £60*...as long as no duty is incurred when they arrive in this country, if so, that could well push them into the region of a pair of used RC31's etc.
> View attachment 11766


 
Eh? They are around £40. Or less. Incl p&p. Nice bike btw!


----------



## lb81 (18 Aug 2012)

Steve-W said:


> Thanks for the info, I think the M1000 was fitted with rigid Peperonni forks. When I bought the bike it had been fitted with Roxshock Judy's , it rode well enough and was quite stable,it did give it a slightly higher front end ...I'll dig out a photo of it at that time and post it here.
> 
> It's only going to be used for urban rides, so will only encounter the odd curb or grass short cut. The longer trail caused by suspension forks or even slightly longer rigid's IIRC will give more stable riding at speed but slightly slower handling on tighter routes.
> 
> ...


 
That is begging for a decent set of rigid forks...!


----------



## Steve-W (18 Aug 2012)

> Eh? They are around £40. Or less. Incl p&p. Nice bike btw!


 
Ahh yeah the Alloy ones are a lot cheaper, and as you say around £40... but the carbon/alloy ones are around £60 or more inc'P&P : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOSSO-26-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20c4459af3

I have been caught once before with import tax and Royal Mail handling fee and it made hell of a difference to the original price, I think it all depends on the delivery agent...some get checked more than others.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (18 Aug 2012)

Steve-W said:


> Ahh yeah the Alloy ones are a lot cheaper, and as you say around £40... but the carbon/alloy ones are around £60 or more inc'P&P : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MOSSO-26-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20c4459af3
> 
> I have been caught once before with import tax and Royal Mail handling fee and it made hell of a difference to the original price, I think it all depends on the delivery agent...some get checked more than others.
> 
> ...


 
I read somewhere that those carbon mosso's are just a thin carbon wrap on the normal alloy forks, so just for look in practice and a little heavier as the result.

Since goods is under £135 no custom duty is payable, so with Royal Mail at worst it is £8 vat plus £8 handling fees.

Personally I will never buy a set of RC31, since I will never buy carbon forks secondhand.


----------



## Steve-W (18 Aug 2012)

Many thanks for the heads up on that..and the info on duty is good to know....
I have seen some new Onza alloy trials forks at 848grms for sale at £60..those or the Exotic alloys look favourite at the moment....choices choices LOL


----------

